# My first label



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 13, 2010)

Alright - this is my first attempt at this - so go easy - but be honest.


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 13, 2010)

I like it very much, simple but elegant. The only thing I'd consider playing with is a different font for the STRAWBERRY. It seems to detract from the beauty of the fruit above it.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 13, 2010)

simple and elegant


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2010)

The label is awesome! Very elegant. I would switch the font around on your name and the name of your wine. JMO. What program did you use?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 13, 2010)

Agree. Simple but very nice. Not cluttered.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!

I used PagePlus.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Apr 13, 2010)

looks good!

to be picky the picture of the strawberries seems to be a low bitrate/color space, you can tell by the speckled black pixels around the stem... probably won't show up when you print it, but just something to be aware of


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah i noticed that as well - i was going to try and use photoshop to dress it up a little.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 14, 2010)

I cleaned the image up - so you don't see the black speckaled spots anymore 

Still working on the font - not sure what i want to change. Different font? I kind of like the font - maybe just the size can be a little smaller - so the focus is more on the picture of the strawberries.

Thoughts????


----------



## NSwiner (Apr 14, 2010)

I like it . It's your label and if you're happy with go for it . If you wanted to play with the size of the font ,I like the font but might play it being smaller like you said then make your mind up .


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 15, 2010)

Does anybody have any info on what type of labels work better - the gum back or the stick on?

Where do you get your labels from?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 15, 2010)

You will get multiple answers on this. It is what ever you're comfortable with. Some people use regular paper and apply with milk or glue sticks. I prefer Avery labels (8164), as I can just peel and apply. I also use their software program. Labels come off real easy after a 20 minute soak. Most of them float off.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 26, 2010)

So i have been playing around with labels - trying to find a common label to use for all my wines. So here is what i have for the strawberry.







Not sure whether to go with a common label for all my wines - or create a new label every type of wine.


----------



## Maestro (May 26, 2010)

By common do you mean use the same picture and design for every wine changing just the name or use the same layout and change the picture and name?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 26, 2010)

Maestro said:


> By common do you mean use the same picture and design for every wine changing just the name or use the same layout and change the picture and name?



I could go either way - but intially i was thinking of just using the same picture and design for every wine changing just the name.


----------



## Maestro (May 26, 2010)

There are many wineries that do just that. I think it works great if you have an original label that distinguishes your name and image as your own.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 26, 2010)

I like this label! the date seems hard to read though, Maybe it should ba a different font like ariel or maybe its just the way its coming out on here, but nice label. Another idea would be to eliminate the bottle size and put your date there.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 26, 2010)

Yeah - the date, bottle size, and ABV come out hard to read - when i print these out they are easy to read though. Guess it is just the pixels being copied over.

The removal of the bottle size and moving over the date is a great suggestion.











Thanks!!!


----------



## Dugger (May 26, 2010)

I'm curious about the name of your winery - Lake House - is there an actual lake house that the name is based on? If so, a picture of that would be a nice touch as a common label.
The picture you have chosen is a great one, though - is this your vinyard?


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 26, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> So i have been playing around with labels - trying to find a common label to use for all my wines. So here is what i have for the strawberry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever floats your boat. I have so many varieties that all have a theme, but all are different. Being an entertainer I use groups and songs to highlight my wine. Next season they will be different songs and groups. Most have a small clip about the song or band spotlighted.

It's whatever you like. I leave a few of each blank to customize a label for friends and clients.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 26, 2010)

Dugger said:


> I'm curious about the name of your winery - Lake House - is there an actual lake house that the name is based on? If so, a picture of that would be a nice touch as a common label.
> The picture you have chosen is a great one, though - is this your vinyard?




No - this is just a picture that i like - if i had a winery to that magnitude - i would want it to look like that 

I live on a lake - so Lake House Winery made a good fit.


----------

